# Imperial Pilsner



## Gerard_M (6/2/05)

I am very fortunate in my travels to sample some great beers. I was pretty confident that Doc's Imperial Pilsner would be a pretty good drop, but I was blown away. I am not a fan of big strong beers as you can't sell em. Excise is too high. No sessionability, can't get stuck into a few schooners and survive to the end of the cricket. Too many idiots have 3 beers & try too take on the world.
( I am not looking for arguements on that topic as I know that I am right) 
Even though it was in a 600ml Diet Coke & Lime PET bottle I gave it a try.
Its a pretty big beer @ 7%, without the burn on the back of the throat. It was obvious that Doc had done a bit of homework, as this is a very well balanced beer. Presentation in the glass was excellent. Great hopping. I don't know what or how much he used, & I hope he keeps it a secret, but the malt flavours didn't get a chance to dominate. Look out Bathurst.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (7/2/05)

Thanks Gerard.
Sorry about the presentation (PET Bottle), but it makes it easy and cheaper to send via Auspost :lol: 
The keg is about half empty and I've got my entries for Bathurst ready, but I haven't prepared an Imp Pilsner. I was figuring it was just a bit big for comps. I still have a week or so to go before I drop my entries off, so could be swayed  
As for the hopping NZ Nelson Sauvin defintely got a start  

Doc


----------

